#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Bs iso 17089-1

## sambun

Dear all,


Anyone have BS ISO 17089-1. Please share it. Thanks a lot !See More: Bs iso 17089-1

----------


## Shabbir2009

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shabbir2009

Understand that the link is not working, here is the standard

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Shabbir !




> Understand that the link is not working, here is the standard
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## Greatchart

Shabbir2009, any chance of reposting live linsk for BS ISO 17089-1?  Many thanks

----------


## xenon2000

Hi Shabbir2009

Pls. resend the link of Bs iso 17089-1. its really help me.

----------


## xenon2000

Hi Shabbir2009

Pls. resend the link of Bs iso 17089-1. its really help me.

----------


## xenon2000

Hi Shabbir2009, Please send me the download link for  ISO17089-1 document

----------


## Marty Thompson

It was only a draft... here it is

----------


## xenon2000

Thanks a lot Marty Thompson    :Smile:

----------


## xenon2000

Hi Marty Thompson ,

Thanks again .

Could you plz send  me document of  ISO 12242-2012:measurement of fluid flow in closed conduits -- ultrasonic transit-time meters for liquid ?

----------


## djx

BS ISO 17089-1-2010 and BS ISO 12242-2012, parts 1-4

----------


## djx

Parts 5 & 6



pass: egpet.netSee More: Bs iso 17089-1

----------


## xenon2000

Thanks a lot djx,

----------


## xenon2000

Hi djx,

Could you please send me below standards?
1. IEC 61685
2.ISO 11631
3. BS 7965:2013

thanks in advance.

 :Smile:

----------


## sambun

thank DJX !

----------


## djx

BS 7965 in 3 parts

----------


## djx

The other 2

----------


## xenon2000

Thanks alot  djx

----------


## yokondita

djx 

Buen dia cual es la clave de los archivos .rar de ISO 17089-1-2010
Good day what is the key or password of these files .rar ISO 17089-1-2010

----------


## nautel

thanks so much

----------


## Nabil17

Thanks everyone who helped in posting it.

----------


## kacu_88

Hi guys 

Could somebody have ISO 17089-1:2019 ???

----------


## racp12

Mr.  djx,
Thanks a lot




> BS ISO 17089-1-2010 and BS ISO 12242-2012, parts 1-4

----------


## vanle

Hi there, 


I need DIN EN 755-2. Anyone can help? Thank you very much.See More: Bs iso 17089-1

----------


## Elliottgv

HI, thank you for the information, but what is the password?

----------


## ZulTrans

Appreciate if someone can share the latest addendum to ISO 17089:2019. Is it something affecting the metering skid design? Thanks for your help..

----------

